# Holes in Anubias Nana plant leaves



## John Hutch (May 14, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a question for all you plant experts because this one I have no idea whats going on.

Ok Basically its this...

I have a low maintenace well established planted 28 gallon bowfront tank with flourescent lighting (that came with tank) and gravel substrate only. I also add once a week the recommended dosage of API Leaf Zone as a fertilizer. 

Water changes are done every week
Light Gravel Vaccuum is done every 2 weeks or so.

Tank Occupants:

2 Peppered Cories 
2 Ottocinclus
5 Guppies.
and Aprrox. 15 or so ramshorn snails.

About a week ago I started to notice that some of the leaves on my 2 anubias nana plants started to get holes in the leaves. These holes are bigger than pin holes but not tremendous in size and the holes on these leaves are spaced out not bunched together. They are both attached now themselves to aquarium stones I had bought and are above the substrate.

Here is a pic:










I cant understand why these plants only have holes in the leaves and the others do not. 

I hope someone can help.

Thank you
John


----------



## aGiantLeaf (Jul 19, 2010)

Pin hole with yellow is a sign of K deficiency.


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

If you are using Leaf Zone, then I think it may be other defficiency sinc eit has K in it. With low light, you don't have a high demand for nutrients from teh plants, but you also have a very light fish-load. I bet there is a slight def of Nitrogen and Phosphorus, and perhaps micros.

If you decide to start dosing other nutrients, I'd start off LOW (like half the recommended or less) and go up form there as needed.


----------



## aGiantLeaf (Jul 19, 2010)

davemonkey said:


> If you decide to start dosing other nutrients, I'd start off LOW (like half the recommended or less) and go up form there as needed.



Is this to reduce alge bloom?


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

aGiantLeaf said:


> Is this to reduce alge bloom?


Yes. Since the tank is well established and you are using the light it came with, I'm assuming two things: 1 - that it is low-light, and 2 - that the plants have been fine for the most part up until now.

If those are correct (please corect me if I'm wrong  ) then it's safe to say that you don't need much fert, just a little. Excess would lead to algae bloom of one form or another.

Another option to ferts is to just add more fish and then feed them healthy portions.


----------

